# the modified Atkins for type 2 ??????



## ickle (Jan 20, 2013)

please can anyone help me find this thread. 

i managed to print it off and have been sticking to it and have lost an amazing amount of weight since Christmas.

however I am a fruit lover and the only fruit mentioned is rhubarb.

as this is basically a no carb diet can anyone tell me what fruit is the lowest in carbs and therefore can be eaten on this diet?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 20, 2013)

Don't know specifically what that diet says, but generally berries have less carbs than most others.  (per 100g weight - Strawbs about 6g , Rasps c. 5g, Blue c 12.5)


----------



## ickle (Jan 20, 2013)

thank you so much now at least I can add some fruit to my diet.

my problem used to be that fruit was nearly all I ate as i really love it. Youd think that would be ok to loose weight etc but apparently the sugar is very high and so not recommended for slimming or diabetes 2 

thanks again


----------



## haz (Jan 22, 2013)

ickle said:


> thank you so much now at least I can add some fruit to my diet.
> 
> my problem used to be that fruit was nearly all I ate as i really love it. Youd think that would be ok to loose weight etc but apparently the sugar is very high and so not recommended for slimming or diabetes 2
> 
> thanks again



Hi Ickle - I am also on a very low carb diet but have also noticed that fruit is on my banned substances ubfortunately because of the high sugar content. However as i am being good all day, as a treat i have a handful of berries - and only one handful - usually rasps or strawberries - but no cream! I look forward to it all day long and that helps me through the strict part of the day. Good luck. Jack.


----------



## ickle (Jan 23, 2013)

thank you Jack, have you managed to loose weight on this low carb diet, as I have lost lots.
miss my fruit tho. 
I crave it like some people crave chocolate or alcohol. You would think a fruit craving could only be healthy but unfortunately it is not (especially on this low carb diet).
just one thing tho why dont you have cream as it says on the diet that you can have cream but not milk.

i wish I could find the original post  but this is what I copied and pasted so I cant give credit to the person who originally posted it , so here is what I have:-



Golden Rules: eat at least 3 times a day, more if you want. DON'T over-eat. Snacking is fine, but stick to protein (meat, fish, cheese, eggs). Make sure you eat fat - it's essential to make the diet work.

Drink at least 2 litres of water every day. Tap water is fine. 

Read all food labels.

OKAY

all fresh meat types - lamb, beef, pork, chicken, duck, turkey, goose, venison and other game;

all fish; oily fish is particularly good, eg tuna, mackerel, salmon. Tinned is okay. Shellfish too, except oysters; smoked is okay (check the labels).

processed meat, eg sausage, burgers, ham, bacon, corned beef etc, but check for carb content on the label (eg no breadcrumbed ham, or honey roast ham);sausage and burger with maximum meat content and minimum carbohydrate; smoked and processed meats are okay but read the labels for nasty chemicals;

butter, olive oil etc

eggs

dairy - use very little milk (contains some carbohydrate) but butter, cream and hard cheese (up to 4oz daily) are okay. Also live unsweetened yoghurt;

salad veg, eg all lettuce types, toms, peppers, cucumber, radishes - a total of 8oz salad per day

other veg - all green leafy veg, asparagus, celery, cauliflower, broccoli, courgettes, aubergines, fennel, leeks, onions, green beans - a total of 8oz per day. Some of these contain higher amounts of carbs (eg tomatoes, leeks & onions, which contain some sugar) but are okay in moderate quantities (so don't eat a whole tin of tomatoes with your sausages!).

Avocado once a week, if liked. Very good for you. Also a handful of olives occasionally. Not stuffed!

Salad dressings, chutneys etc as long as minimum carb - read the labels. 
Mayonnaise is fine - I use Hellman's. NB not low-fat.

Rhubarb is okay! Sweeten stewed rhubarb with dissolved Splenda tablets and eat with cream or live natural yoghurt. Don't eat every day, and don't go mad!

Sweetener - I use Splenda, tablets in drinks; dissolve them for other things. The granulated contains maltodextrin which affects blood glucose. Other sweeteners are available, of course.

With curry or casserole, use cauliflower instead of rice or potatoes. Very good!

AVOID

All starchy vegetables eg potatoes, carrots, swede, turnip, sweetcorn, beans, peas, broad beans; all dried pulses. This list is not comprehensive!

No sugar – does that need saying?

Anything that contains flour - bread, cakes, biscuits, cream crackers, pastry, sauces (eg cheese) and thick gravies. No pasta, rice or cereals except for occasional All-bran, eaten with very little milk. Oat bran (obtainable from health food shops) can be used as a thickener, also sprinkled on things (eg inside an omelette with the filling, or with stewed rhubarb) to aid against constipation. The rhubarb will help there too. 

(Fibre eg bran isn't absorbed by the gut, so doesn't count as carbohydrate)

Tea and coffee – some recommend avoiding caffeine. Best to use in moderation. 
Drink 2 litres of water daily. Herbal teas are okay.

Avoid all highly processed foods eg margarines, and anything that is full of nasty chemicals.

Some ready meals are okay but read the labels. A good rule of thumb is, avoid anything with more than 5 grams of carb per 100 grams, and eat only very occasionally. 

NO alcohol is best. It can slow down weight loss because your body can use it for fuel. It can contain carbs, so check

Be very suspicious of anything called 'diet' or ‘lite’ - it's probably stuffed full of carbs. 

I never have either headaches or bad breath, which some people complain of. If you get a headache at the beginning, don't worry - it will go off. Drink plenty of water because you'll shed a lot of water at the beginning of the diet. 

I didn't know about rhubarb when I first started this diet, but it certainly helps if you get constipated. Also bran. Also live yoghurt. Add flax seeds if necessary - they help too. Available at health food shops - also called linseed. If you’re on Metformin as well you shouldn’t have a problem.

You may want to take a multi-vitamin and mineral tablet, but there's really no need.

The whole point of this diet is to eat enough fat and protein. You don't have to think about calories, just carbohydrates. You can eat as much of the allowed foods as you want, unless limits are given, but don't over-eat. Eat until you’re satisfied, not stuffed.

It's basically a low-glycaemic index diet, eating fresh and unprocessed foods, with plenty of fat.

Eating from this food list, in the given quantities, will give you about 25 grams of carbohydrate per day. It’s then easy, with the help of one of the carb-counter books, to add on carbs up to the quantity you require. Different vegetables, for instance, the lower-carb fruits, or nuts as snacks.


----------



## haz (Jan 23, 2013)

ickle said:


> thank you Jack, have you managed to loose weight on this low carb diet, as I have lost lots.
> miss my fruit tho.
> I crave it like some people crave chocolate or alcohol. You would think a fruit craving could only be healthy but unfortunately it is not (especially on this low carb diet).
> just one thing tho why dont you have cream as it says on the diet that you can have cream but not milk.
> ...



Wow - thats loads more info to work with - many thanks!
I don't take cream purely because I would want more and it would lead me to other things........I have a very sweet tooth and would want lots more goodies.....
I went on this diet with the same principles originally devised by Dr Richard Bernstein. I had such a bad reaction to metaformin that I had to find a solution by a change of diet regime. After reading up on bernstein, the Newcastle Univ diet and other similar resources online I decided to try the same low carb diet and it has been a great success so far. In four weeks I have lost a stone and brought my test scores down quite a lot I think. In fact my scores are lower now than when eating normally and taking metaformin! I am very pleased and hope to continue. I have had some side effects of the higher protein but this is nothing compared to effects of metaformin. 
I hope you have continued success and I will be reading your posts with great interest. good luck. Jack


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 23, 2013)

Having tried Atkins (the book version) several years ago, I'm not a fan.  For me it didn't suit because I was unable to live long term with the dietary restrictions and therefore couldn't maintain the weight loss and quickly put it all back.  

It took me 5 weeks to lose my first stone with Slimming World after I joined last April, and have since lost another 3.5 stone.  The 'original' plan has some similarities with Atkins (unlimited lean meat) and includes unlimited fruit and veg (but not the really carby ones like spuds, parsnip, sweetcorn and pulses, of which you can have small measured portions).  After the weight loss, my last HbA1C was in non-diabetic range.

Good luck with whatever you try.


----------



## ickle (Jan 23, 2013)

thank you both for your replies, you are an inspiration to me


----------



## dangermouse (Feb 4, 2013)

ickle said:


> thank you both for your replies, you are an inspiration to me



Out of interest, Rosemary - what has happened to your blood sugars on this diet?


----------



## ickle (Feb 4, 2013)

as far as I know they are fine and my diabetes is under control  going for an mot soon so will know better then xxx


----------

